# Movies you hated



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I was just over on Time magazines website looking thru their old photos and saw one of Hepburn.  I love the actress but hated one of her most famous movies.  There have been quite a few famous movies I hated.

1.  Breakfast at Tiffanys.  The whole, "I'm a flippant little airhead" act got on my nerves.
2.  Forrest Gump.  I just didn't like this movie at all.

I am sure there are more, I will have to try to remember...


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Two movies I could not stand were A Beautiful Mind (the only movie I've ever fallen asleep in), and Blow (I don't remember anything about that but Johnny Depp and getting yelled at for tapping my foot too loud).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ishtar.

Bringing out the Dead.

Only 2 movies in my life I walked out of the theater during the movie.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

1. To Die For
2. Eyes Wide Shut

Or I could just say anything with Nicole Kidman in it.  I am a pretty easy going person when it comes to movies (I like almost all of them) and for whatever reason her movies just don't work for me.

Sam


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I've walked out of movies that were so memorable I can't remember their titles.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I've walked out of quite a few movies.  If I stay to watch a movie I don't like I feel like I'm paying twice--once for the cost of the movie and twice by sitting through it. I got to hating sitting through movies years ago when a theater was giving away sets of dishes--one piece of the set each week.  You had to attend once a week to complete the set. It was torture sitting through quite a few of the movies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have watched some weird dreck over the years, but I can't remember most of them. Some that were hailed and got awards that I hated were

The English Patient. Holy cow I hated that dreck. What the heck  

But it was heaven compared to Adaptation with Meryl Streep. One of the worst movies I have ever seen. What over rated carp that was. I am one of few apparently that is not impressed with everything Miss Streep does. 

If I ever have to watch either of them ever again I will shoot myself  

I am sure there are many more if I think about it and my brain isn't fuzzy from pain meds.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I was just over on Time magazines website looking thru their old photos and saw one of Hepburn. I love the actress but hated one of her most famous movies. There have been quite a few famous movies I hated.
> 
> 1. Breakfast at Tiffanys. The whole, "I'm a flippant little airhead" act got on my nerves.
> 2. Forrest Gump. I just didn't like this movie at all.
> ...


Wow, I didn't think anyone else in the world disliked Forrest Gump! I seriously fell asleep every single I tried to watch that movie. I think I gave up after five tries.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

The Hang Over
The Break-Up
Passion of the Christ
Napoleon Dynamite
The Hulk (specifically the one that came out in like 2003)
The Simpson's Movie
RV
Zoolander

Those are the only ones that come to mind immediately.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Titanic!  It was too much and I got yelled at for laughing at the end.

I slept through Thomas the Tank Engine (the one with Fonda in it) and Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - the only times I've fallen asleep in the theater.

I couldn't get passed the first half hour of Atonement, it bored me.  I feel like I should give this one another chance though.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Some tough critics here. I love most of the movies mentioned. One I really have to agree with though---and I adore Nicole Kidman--but Eyes Wide Shut was dreadful. Not even worth seeing NK nekked in. In fact likely the most overrated director of all time was Stanley Kubrick. He ruined The Shining. 2001 is the most overrated and boring sci fi films ever made.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I love humans. So many opinions  I actually can't think of a movie I've 'hated', although I suppose my pet dislike would be adaptations that totally miss the mark, like M. Night Shyamalan's live-action Avatar thing (by all reputable accounts utterly terrible), because it means we miss out on getting a _good_ adaptation. I know we'll always have the original, but the chance to see a thoughtfully made and well-executed live-action Avatar movie is gone, if not forever then for a few decades at the least.

The most disappointing movies I've seen recently are the Pirates of the Caribbean sequels. Two was stupid but marginally watchable, three was just unentertaining nonsense. Based on the reviews I've seen, I don't think I'll bother with the fourth. It's a shame because I felt certain that the first movie would usher in a new era of big-budget swashbuckling pirate movies, but all we've gotten are the increasingly disappointing sequels. Ho-hum.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> I couldn't get passed the first half hour of Atonement, it bored me. I feel like I should give this one another chance though.


Save yourself the pain and don't try it. It's not the most awful movie ever, but if you've tried once, that's enough.

I liked Pirates 1 and Pirates 3, but I agree Pirates 2 was horrendous and I have no intention of seeing 4 (don't really like Penelope Cruz).


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Freddy Got Fingered.  A steaming pile of moronic shit. But actually watchable, in the sense that it's like seeing a car-crash you just can't look away from.

Natural Born Killers Dumb and nasty. The filmic equivalent of Charles Manson trying to impress everyone with his poetry.

And Forrest Gump is awful too: Hey, it's good to be a dumb, unquestionsting sheep! And if you're stupid, you don't aids like that lil' missy who had ideas above her station!

I mean, WHAT exactly was the message of this film


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SO many of the movies listed by others here are ones I never bothered to see. I can't stand Nicole Kidman, so never saw eyes wide shut. Love Johnny Depp, saw no reason to see Blow. Freddy got fingered? who cares? Never heard of Atonement, or if I did I dismissed it so fast I forgot I heard of it. Ryne's whole list except for RV.. Love Robin Williams, saw it, it was ok.. not bad enough to hate, not good enough to love, some great lines in it.. which knowing RW he probably ad-libbed.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I know people will disagree with me on this one, but I completely hated Starship Troopers - it's the most tempted I've ever been to walk out of a theater (something I've never done, I spent good money!)...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ryne Billings said:


> Napoleon Dynamite


Billingses unite! I hated that movie. I was in college when it came out and it was ridiculously popular with everyone else and people were quoting it all the time, so my friends finally got me to sit down and watch it. I could barely make it through the whole thing!

I have to admit, I haven't seen most of the movies you all are listing (not even Titanic)! I have a terrible time sitting down and making it through a whole movie, even when I'm enjoying it. I just get tired of sitting in one place, haha.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can’t say I've ever hated a movie, since my life isn’t divided into just two modes, "love" or "hate." It's always somewhere in between.

I have disliked (or at least not liked) some movies, though:

Pulp Fiction
Starship Troopers
The Day the Earth Stood Still (remake)
Most films that originated from comic books
The last two Matrix movies
Forrest Gump


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Ryne Billings said:


> The Hulk (specifically the one that came out in like 2003)


Was that the one that was like half cartoony? Ugh, yeah that was bad.

Napoleon Dynamite I'm sure would be on my list too if I'd ever seen more than ten minutes of it.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

*Napoleon Dynamite* - I fell asleep through it several times. Was too slow.
*Eyes Wide Shut* gets my vote too. When I first saw it I didn't understand it, so I watched it again. Big mistake. It was dreadful.
Couldn't stand the *Twilight* movies; sorry, I just couldn't. Kristen Stewart was just annoying and her big teeth bothered me, because it appeared that 'mouth agape' was her only 'expression'.
*Critters*
*Leprechaun*
All the *Chucky* movies, except the first one (which, as a kid I had a Cricket doll, so I was terrified!).
*Evita* (with Madonna). Saw this in high school as a field trip for Spanish class. Love Madonna (especially in A League of their Own), but this movie was just...awful!
*Battlefield Earth*


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

_Dead Ringers_ (Jeremy Irons plays twin gynecologists. Totally freaky movie that gave me nightmares for a very long time afterwards.)

_Kundun_ (Scorsese movie about the Dalai Lama. Hubby and I saw this together and realized afterward that we both hated it and wanted to leave, but neither wanted to say anything because we each thought the other was enjoying it.)


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never, ever walked out on a movie, mostly because since all my 30 years of marriage, the only way we go to the movies is if it is almost beyond a doubt something we will love.  However, in the 80s, once in awhile we'd go with another couple and just watch whatever was playing.  The number one movie of all time that I absolutely hated, and WOULD HAVE walked out on had there not been another couple with us, was in the 80s (it was soooo bad, I still remember it), and that was the movie Rhinestone with Sylvester Stallone And Dolly Parton.  I know probably no one ever heard of it, and be glad you have not because it stunk to high heaven!!!!  

But gosh, I loved Forrest Gump and A Beautiful Mind!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I disliked Alice in Wonderland, Pulp Fiction, and laughed through all the silly drama in the Meryl Streep Madison Bridge movie.  And I'm also one of the people who didn't really care for Forrest Gump.

However, I did like Beautiful Mind.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

_The House of Sand and Fog_ is one I COMPLETELY loathed, but I hated the book too, so it was to be expected. I also hated _Basic Instinct _with a passion. I actually considered demanding my money back at the theater it was so bad. Another one I hated was _Seven_ which was filmed with so little light that you could barely see the action on the screen, but it was grotesquely disturbing and depressing. Never need to see that one again...ever. Those are the only three that come to mind at the moment, but I'm sure I will think of more later. I'm just glad there are so many other movies that I do actually like that I can watch instead.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> I know people will disagree with me on this one, but I completely hated Starship Troopers - it's the most tempted I've ever been to walk out of a theater (something I've never done, I spent good money!)...


My wife agrees with you. She still gets onto me about dragging her to see it, and that was years ago. But I loved it.

We both hated _Under the Volcano_. It got some acclaim from critics, but we thought it sucked.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Howard the Duck....


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

*Dark Water* (American remake)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Life with Eddie Murphy.  There was absolutely nothing funny about a man falsely imprisoned for life.  Hated it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Mist.

Loved the short story, hated the ending of the movie.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

This is the easiest question in the world of entertainment for me. 

Eyes Wide Shut is the worst movie of all time. I did a review of it on Amazon that I had to delete because it was attracting dozens of not helpful votes. I hated, hated, hated that movie. Here's a quote from my review,"Somehow Kubrick managed to make a naked Nicole Kidman boring!" 

Man, I hate that movie. I actually tried to watch it a couple times to see if I was missing something. Nope. It sucked. 

The minute you talk bad about Tom Cruise the negative vote bots show up at Amazon.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Clifford, starring Martin Short and Charles Grodin. I like both of them a lot and was looking forward to seeing it, but it was absolutely painful to watch. 

I heard it sat on the shelf for a year or so before it was released. It should have stayed there.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

_Titanic._ It was pure sentimental claptrap.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Here's a few...

The Life Aquatic starring Bill Murray. Horrible.

The Davinci Code. Very boring to me. Loved the book though.

Paul Blart: Mall Cop. Kevin James is so funny on King Of Queens, but I had to force myself to finish this.

The last three Star Wars movies.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Most recent movie I walked out of and asked for (and got) my money back -- Clint Eastwood's "Hereafter".


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

derek alvah said:


> The Life Aquatic starring Bill Murray. Horrible.


Oh no you didn't!



Seriously though, I can easily see how people could dislike that movie. Definitely not one for everyone. (BUT I LOVE IT.)


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

A Star is Born....Barbra Streisand and Kris Kristoperson...a bad remake

The Shining....The book was so good...the movie soooo bad

Eyes Wide Shut....Sooo bad after a big build up.


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

How could I forget the big one?

Citizen Kane

Yes, I know that it's hailed as one of the greatest movies, but I hated it.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooh, I have to ask about that one.  What didn't you like about Citizen Kane?  I didn't love it, but it certainly kept my attention for the running length and had some great moments.  What made you hate it?


----------



## Ryne Billings (May 15, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Ooh, I have to ask about that one. What didn't you like about Citizen Kane? I didn't love it, but it certainly kept my attention for the running length and had some great moments. What made you hate it?


1. I don't like movies like that. I tend to prefer movies where someone is trying to kill someone else.

2. I had to watch it for AP Goverment during my Junior year of highschool. Turn anything into a class assignment, and it becomes worse.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Ryne Billings said:


> 1. I don't like movies like that. I tend to prefer movies where someone is trying to kill someone else.
> 
> 2. I had to watch it for AP Goverment during my Junior year of highschool. Turn anything into a class assignment, and it becomes worse.


Aha, gotcha. Yep, being forced to watch a movie--and worse, pay attention to it--could definitely create some conflict


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

I really disliked _Troy_, despite being part of its target audience*. I'm still not quite sure how somebody managed to make the Iliad boring, but there it is. At least Eric Bana was good.

I haven't seen anything particularly bad lately. I don't watch very many movies, mind.

*Being, presumably, a Venn diagram with circles of "Fans of Greek myth/history" and "Hot men! Squee!" Hopefully the folks right in the intersection of the two had a grand old time.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

Petulia with George C Scott and Julie Christie
I walked out of the theater from it about 40 years ago and
it still makes me cringe, even though I don't really
remember anything about it.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

derek alvah said:


> The Davinci Code. Very boring to me. Loved the book though.


I loved the book as well, but have never been able to make it through the whole movie! We own the DVD (someone gave it to us as a Christmas gift years ago), and time to time, the hubby and I will sit down and "try" to watch it. Invariably, we both fall asleep!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> At least Eric Bana was good.


It's amazing how many movies this sentence is relevant to


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

derek alvah said:


> The Davinci Code. Very boring to me. Loved the book though.


Thank you! I had forgotten about this movie, and with good reason. I loved the book. Couldn't wait for the movie to come out. Was so pumped with all the controversy. At the theater there were FBI agents and religious groups buzzing around, it was so exciting! Went into the theater and I sat there, mouth agape. It was horrendous. Didn't follow the book at all, and the freaking ending was butchered! I was actually furious. I pushed that movie down into the recesses of my subconscious and forgot about it completely. This is high up on my 'hated' list.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That last Twilight movie that my girlfriend dragged me to.

The Age of Innocence (to be used only if unable to sleep.  This will put you right out)

Facing the Giants (a Christian film that even Christians being tortured should not watch)

I actually like some bad movies.  As a fan of MST3K, I love some really bad films like Battlefield Earth which is a movie so bad I find myself laughing hysterically through it all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey how about:
2001 Glitter w Maria Carey
1991 Cool as Ice w Noami Campbel and Vanilla Ice
1996 Ed w Matt LeBlanc
or 
1996 Kazaam w Shaq?

Ewwww.....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finally remembered my worst movie off all time. Boxing Helena. I think I blocked that one out of my memory. Dude chops off the limbs off Helena so she can't leave him and he loves her and she loves him, I guess.    

I don't go to movie theaters, so all my movies are watched at home.

I wasn't sure if I should add Zardoz. That movie is so bizarre that its almost good  . Everyone should see that one at least once before they die.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am sure there are quite a few I didn't care for but can't remember. I am a fan of scary movies....but I hate that they only seem to make "blood and guts" type movies. I want to be scared, not sickened! LOL.
So with that info, some I have hated...

Friday the 13th....how much can one dumb "monster" live thru?
Halloween...pretty much same as above.
And most other T & A teen slasher movies.
I did like the Nightmare on Elm Street series though....but more for the comedy.

Surprisingly, I Know What You Did Last Summer made me jump in a few places.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey how about:
> 1991 Cool as Ice w Noami Campbel and Vanilla Ice


Holy cow, I had no idea! I bet that was torture. Lol


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I wasn't sure if I should add Zardoz. That movie is so bizarre that its almost good . Everyone should see that one at least once before they die.


LMAO! Is that the one with Sean Connery in...space underwear?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going to stick up for Eyes Wide Shut.  That was a great movie.  Ones I hate?  


Hunchback of Notre Dame.  I refer specifically to the Lon Chaney silent movie version, as it is the only one I have seen,  but my reasoning applies to pretty much all movie adaptations of it.  Having read the great novel by Victor Hugo, the adaptation disgusts me.  So much crap was changed, much of it clearly as to not offend the BS sensibilties of Americans, that it ruins it.  Everything about the movie fundamentally changes everything Hugo was saying. 

Dangerous Beauty.  What an overwrought, utterly contrived piece of garbage.  One of those movies that are "based on a true story", but they change everything to make a sad story happy, because that's what the idiotic masses wants. Made this movie unbearable to finish.  

Anything by Pixar.  Well, family movies in general, but I have special disdain for Pixar.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

It's rare that I see a movie and hate it.  I know what I like and between trailers and reviews I'm able to avoid most of the crap pretty easily (unless I intentionally seek it out to laugh at how awful it is).  One recent one that springs to mind is Wall Street 2.  I didn't have high expectations but I was looking forward to at least seeing Gordon Gekko again, but they completely ruined the character.  The plot was all over the place and made no sense, it had a excruciatingly lame happy ending, and one of the worst cameos I've ever seen (Charlie Sheen).  The more I think about that movie, the more I hate it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just sat through Dumb and Dumber last night.
.
.
.
I did not need to have been made.
Just sayin.....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw that Dead Ringers was on this list and had to protest.  I love that movie.  Yes, it is demented and freaky, but it is also one of the greatest psychological horror movies of recent memory.  In fact, in many ways, is one of the creepiest/scariest movies ever made, I feel.

I am not big on gore or torture, but if it messes with the mind...it's awesome...and this one did.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

I hated 'Groundhog Day' and 'Burn After Reading'. I don't think I ever chose to go and see the former at the cinema, but it used to be on tv a lot and at times the chance to view it came round almost as often as the day does in the film. I was particularly annoyed by 'Burn After Reading' as it was highly recommended by a reviewer I usually trust, and said to be really funny, but I didn't find it at all funny and I disliked the over-use of bad language - I'm not that easily offended but it just got very boring.
I am much more choosy now - in fact we were talking at work today about what we had seen at the cinema and I realised I had seen 'The King's Speech' twice and then not bothered with any other movies!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Easy. Bridges of Madison County.

Stupid excuse for adultery. I was particularly disappointed because I typically like Merryl Streep, but crimeny, the story was lame and depressing.


----------

